# 2013 Haynie 21 Super Cat



## SALTLIFE361

Haynie's 21 Super Cat. We made a 21 Cat with higher sides, wider beam & a bigger gas tank. It has a maximum HP of 225. If you have any questions feel free to PM me. Enjoy


----------



## TxDave

Nice!


----------



## DSL_PWR

I bet that boat would run great with a 200SHO on it.


----------



## Bottom Finder

That's exactly what the 21 needed! Great job!


----------



## FARTS-N-MATCHES

very very nice!!!! one of these days i will have one.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## OffshoreChris

Any numbers on this yet?


----------



## FishAfrica

Looks good, looks like a shortened 23 Cat. This is what Haynie needed to compete with the Shoalwater 21 Cat. I like it


----------



## Durtjunkee

When will that boat be ready for test rides? And YES...it better have a 225 on it!


----------



## SALTLIFE361

*Bare with us*

No true #'s yet guys. Once we get it rigged and out on the water I'll post #'s and hopefully some pics. The max HP is a 225 and im sure most guys are gonna go with the 225 for speed. And yes it is the 23 cat cut down 2 ft the beam is still the same. This boat is gonna be a hit for sure!


----------



## Jeff SATX

Bottom Finder said:


> That's exactly what the 21 needed! Great job!


 cant agree more!


----------



## Kwhitley

Awesome boat. I was waiting on this!


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp

Very nice guys!! BOAT ON!!! Some day, some day....


----------



## Specxican

Very very NICE!!! I want one now, might get this one without a Paw Paw top.


----------



## pipeliner345

VERY nice. should give them stearn heavy shoalies a run for the money! GREAT MOVE!! it should set really nice in the water if you dont over load with to heavy a motor.


----------



## chris coulter

I'm going to test first with a 150 then bolt on some real power and let this Super Cat eat


----------



## THEPISTONHEAD

Awesome. When the 21 first came out I wanted it bad.....the reality for me was it sat a little lower then I was looking for. This should be ideal. I may be in trouble!!!


----------



## railbird

It will be fast and shallow. Nice job. Looking forward to the numbers.


----------



## DSL_PWR

I am interested what a Yamaha 150 will do on it.


----------



## SALTLIFE361

*numbers*

This on is going to be rigged with a 150 pro xs as soon as we get numbers I will post.


DSL_PWR said:


> I am interested what a Yamaha 150 will do on it.


----------



## Copano/Aransas

Nice, now the Haynie Cat line is complete.


----------



## DSL_PWR

SALTLIFE361 said:


> This on is going to be rigged with a 150 pro xs as soon as we get numbers I will post.


No, I was stating that I would be interested in that hull with a Yamaha 150 on it and to see the number it would produce. Thanks though.


----------



## 99trancat

yamaha 150hp. mercury 150hp. what difference does it make? They will both push the boat about the same depending on the prop. I like pro xs two strokes over yamaha four strokes. If it was me I would put the most dependable longest lasting ETEC on it.


----------



## railbird

99trancat said:


> yamaha 150hp. mercury 150hp. what difference does it make? They will both push the boat about the same depending on the prop. I like pro xs two strokes over yamaha four strokes. If it was me I would put the most dependable longest lasting ETEC on it.


 If you are not going for all out speed with the 225hp, the only option for this rig (if its going to be a flats fishing rig) is the f150 yamaha trp.

jmho


----------



## KarrMar

Nice rig.


----------



## MadDux

Any performance #s yet on this rig?


----------



## Texxan1

I was at the shop today and Chris said it drafted 8" with a 150 on it and they said it was High 40s.... Was a cool cat!!!!!!!!

He said it rode just like the 23,, fast and Scary skinny

Get yourself in line guys, they are gonna be backlogged as soon as folks start riding in this one..

They had it rigged with a 4 stroke Merc 150 by the way

Capt Thomas


----------



## SALTLIFE361

*Performance numbers*

Texxan pretty much summed it up guys. They didnt have a GPS Chris believes it was high 40's or low 50's. The boat ran great fast and super skinny I cant even imagine what performance is gonna be with a 200 or a 225. I already have one on order so if anyone is wanting demo's or wanna see it in person come by Chris's Marine if you are wanting a demo PM me so I can get it set up while we still have the boat here. The 21 Super Cat with a 200 Mercury Pro XS ready to hit the water is gonna start off around 42k. If your wanting any options Powerpole, GPS, TM, Stereo those would be extras of course. This boat is gonna be a hit for sure. Also If your worried about it being underpowered with a 150 dont worry it's not by any means.


----------



## MadDux

SALTLIFE361 - What would one set up like the photos but with 225 SHO and fiberglass lids roughly cost? Just asking?


----------



## cottonpicker

maybe the new 150 sho with trp or what the heck 225 sho with trp


----------



## SALTLIFE361

*Pricing*

If I had to throw a number out I would say right around 50k. I'm not a yamaha dealer so I dont have any special pricing on yamaha motors.


MadDux said:


> SALTLIFE361 - What would one set up like the photos but with 225 SHO and fiberglass lids roughly cost? Just asking?


----------



## MadDux

Any new photos available showing this boat rigged?


----------



## craftkr

Very nice!, I might have to take a look at this one! I think it's all about the weight on the back, if you could put a 175 or 200 on the back and it would still draft level I think the extra ponies would be well worth it. Nothing like running skinny, and nothing like being able to a quick holeshot and get skint back -----> I guess that goes back to my old bass tournament fishing mentality. 

Is there one at the shop now?


----------



## SALTLIFE361

*21 Super Cat*

Yea it's definitely worth looking at and yes it's here at Chris's Marine


craftkr said:


> Very nice!, I might have to take a look at this one! I think it's all about the weight on the back, if you could put a 175 or 200 on the back and it would still draft level I think the extra ponies would be well worth it. Nothing like running skinny, and nothing like being able to a quick holeshot and get skint back -----> I guess that goes back to my old bass tournament fishing mentality.
> 
> Is there one at the shop now?


----------



## SALTLIFE361

*Rigged*

Give me a bit and ill post pics of it rigged.


MadDux said:


> Any new photos available showing this boat rigged?


----------



## SALTLIFE361

*The new 2013 Haynie 21 Super Cat (Rigged)*

The new 2013 Haynie 21 Super Cat rigged out with a Mercury 150 4S with a T-Bone set up Enjoy.


----------



## yellowskeeter

The new mercs look great!


----------



## Bottom Finder

yellowskeeter said:


> The new mercs look great!


That new 150 Four Stroke is awesome! Looks like Yammi has one in the works as well, very cool for shallow water applications from 18-22'.


----------



## Rippin_drag

What is a 'T-bone' setup?


----------



## Pasquale06

I think its the way the floor is layed out. Notice the raised console runs all the way to the front deck. I think that is what they are talking about.



Rippin_drag said:


> What is a 'T-bone' setup?


----------



## younggun55

Good lookin hull, I walked around it when I dropped my boat off this weekend. I bet it will run awfully skinny!


----------



## FishAfrica

Looks good, no trim tabs?


----------



## efish

im waiting on my 21 super cat with 225 on it loaded


----------



## efish

bought it at chris marine , jacob 
my first boat from them guys , very nice ppl to deal with aaa+++++
cant wait to pik it up, thx guys


----------



## spooze

Would like to see some pics of it sitting in the water


----------



## Maxx121

x2


----------



## chris coulter

We put lenco tabs on it now wanted to see how it ran without them first really don't need them boat did not porpoise at all and ran right at 50 mph with 2 people and 3/4 tank of fuel the tabs will help in shallow water as far as keeping boat on a plane at low speeds.The 150 is a perfect setup fast and good hole shot if anyone wants to demo this set up give us a shout and we will put it in the water and show you what this little kitty will do.


FishAfrica said:


> Looks good, no trim tabs?


----------



## stxangler38

Chris Please check oyur PM Box


----------



## SaltyCowboy

Nice boat!
I'm assuming this boat is available without the raised center extending all the way to the front deck? There is no telling how many times that I circle the boat in a day of fishing. Maybe it's just me but I cant imagine adding all those ups and downs.


----------



## Levi

It's a fully custom boat. So you can do any deck layout you want


----------



## FishAfrica

All Haynie cats will have some sort of riser for the fuel tank, you can get a tall square tank which would make a taller riser OR the long low rectangular tank like in the pic- which is 14 inches tall. No room in the cat hulls for the fuel tanks like in v bottom boats. 
Some other cats have there fuel tanks under the console, which cuts down on storage, but no stepping up and down.


----------



## Texxan1

I rigged my Haynie cat with the big fuel tank with riser, but cut the console down 10" and it worked perfect.... An option for this cat as well.. Haynie can do just about anything you want.

Capt Thomas


----------



## TACT

I have a deposit down for the 21 Super Cat; can anyone give me feedback on rough water such as crossing the bay when an unexpected strong wind has picked up.


----------



## TACT

I have a deposit down on this boat, excited for my first test run. Can anyone give my some upfront feedback on what to expect in rough bay waters. I travel POC to south shore; Palacios to south shore and Matagorda to east bay south and west bay. I don't want to depend on running the whole way skinny since I have the highest respect for wade fishermen; I've had skinny boats run over my path too many times.


----------



## cottonpicker

The boat will handle it fine, but you really need a min. of 23' to stay on top of the waves.


----------



## TACT

I agree that the extra 2ft helps tremendously, BUT...finding a 23' and justifying the price is the issue. Thank you for your feedback!


----------



## Kwhitley

Any #s with a 225hp?


----------



## NFLREDFISHER

Any pics of this boat in the water?


----------



## Kwhitley

Any updated performance #s with a 225


----------



## cg_wilson2003

Do you have any updated performance numbers with 225 yet?


----------



## Maxx121

My 21 super cat will be rigged with 200 pro xs, wasnt looking for all out speed and couldnt beat the price of the 200.. Will post pics and numbers when finished..


----------



## cg_wilson2003

Maxx121 said:


> My 21 super cat will be rigged with 200 pro xs, wasnt looking for all out speed and couldnt beat the price of the 200.. Will post pics and numbers when finished..


Please do. The numbers on the 150 were really good the 200 may be the ideal combo.


----------



## Pescados Locos Tony

Really want to know what she will run with the 225 ProSX....Only 50#'s more and a whole lot of get up and go over that 150!!!


----------



## bay blazer 1973

I would like to see some pics of some more 21 super cats . I'm thinking this will be my next boat. I'm thinking a 200 SHO would be nice on this Hull. I was told at the boat show, that with the Murc 150 she is running in the low 50's. Plenty fast for me.


----------



## Maxx121

Im in the process of rigging mine now, but heres a pic..


----------



## FishAfrica

Nice, how long is that front deck? Also how high is the raised console off the deck? Good lookin boat!


----------



## Maxx121

I believe standard deck is 6ft or so, took a foot off of that.. Riser height 17.5".. There are a few more pics in my album


----------



## bay blazer 1973

17.5" raised consol why did you choose that set up ? And you didn't go with the T bone front deck. And why the choice in that motor ? Just pickin your brain. Sweet looking boat and congrats. What kind of numbers do you expect with this set up ?


----------



## Maxx121

I liked the t-bone setup except for wanting space for a cooler (when needed) in the front. I was dead set on the deluxe console so we shortened the front deck and moved the console back a little leaving 2ft walk room in the front.

I Wanted the riser box mainly for the storage and had to be atleast 15-16" for the hatches to work. Went 17 (but came out 17.5) just to give a little more room. 

The 200 pro xs on this hull should provide good holeshot and descent fuel economy and really wasnt looking for all out speed on this boat, be happy to run mid/high 50's..


----------



## Wet_Willie

Already put money down on one of these bad boys. But am I gonna regret Going with the 150 on that boat. Everyone talks about the great hole shot and descent speed but im more worried about how it will haul with 1000+ pounds on the boat going thru bays on the way to the cabin.


----------



## [email protected]

Wet_Willie said:


> Already put money down on one of these bad boys. But am I gonna regret Going with the 150 on that boat. Everyone talks about the great hole shot and descent speed but im more worried about how it will haul with 1000+ pounds on the boat going thru bays on the way to the cabin.


I bet it's not too late to change your engine choice, you should at least ask. I think a 225 would be great for hauling large loads to the cabin.


----------



## Wet_Willie

Thanks James. Yeah think I'm gonna put the 200 on it.


----------



## Maxx121

Wet_Willie said:


> Thanks James. Yeah think I'm gonna put the 200 on it.


200 works very well on the new 21 Haynie SC..

With a 19p 4B mine tops out around 55 (40 gals and 2 people), and thats with a taller riser (17") box.. Good holeshot too!


----------



## Wet_Willie

Maxx that's one sexy boat!!!!!!
Yeah I called today and he's throwing the 200 on it. Gonna be BAD!!! 
Hopefully I'll be showing you mine pretty soon.


----------



## Maxx121

Thanks!


----------



## fattyflattie

Wet_Willie said:


> Maxx that's one sexy boat!!!!!!
> Yeah I called today and he's throwing the 200 on it. Gonna be BAD!!!
> Hopefully I'll be showing you mine pretty soon.


You will not regret that. Now, the waiting game....


----------



## Wet_Willie

Does any body have pics of Captain's chairs with the pole holders wrapped around back?
I like your style MAXX121 but I want them wrapped around instead. Ive only seen one layout and it wasn't very exciting.


----------



## Im Headed South

Wet_Willie said:


> Does any body have pics of Captain's chairs with the pole holders wrapped around back?
> I like your style MAXX121 but I want them wrapped around instead. Ive only seen one layout and it wasn't very exciting.


not mine but I remember Jimmie's boat having some, here's a pic of it.


----------



## Law Dog

Nice ride!


----------



## fattyflattie

Need some new inserts. Works well but you can't turn the seats back anymore.


----------



## Wet_Willie

Man I Appreciate the quick pics. I got the sided captain chairs so doesn't affect my positioning at all. I do like the low profile on yours though fattyflattie. that looks sweet! HMMMMMMM


----------



## fattyflattie

I wish we would have went with those seats, I was talked out of them and didnt know any better:hairout: They were good for turning around when potlicking with the wife or trolling etc. These are still 10x more comfortable than a leaning post though. I dont ever see having another one.

The bar with the rod holders was added last year when we had the seats cut down about 16". Original thought was to have the ability to lean like a leaning post but be able to sit when cruising. I cant believe it took so long to shorten them, best thing ever done to this boat. Feels just like sitting in a sports car now, back strait, below windscreen, can talk at WOT. Alumatech in Sweeny did the bar, very well done and a pretty reasonable price considering all we were doing to it at the time. Here's another view.


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM

*21 cat*

Hey Chris, 
Are larger flush hatches available for the bow deck? Triangle shape like a Pathfinder? Please consider if no.
:texasflag


----------



## Laguna redstalker

*21Super Cat*

Has anyone tried a 21 Super Cat with a 225 ?


----------



## SALTLIFE361

No we haven't but I'm sure someone will do it soon.


Laguna redstalker said:


> Has anyone tried a 21 Super Cat with a 225 ?


----------



## fishnlab

Maxx121 said:


> 200 works very well on the new 21 Haynie SC..
> 
> With a 19p 4B mine tops out around 55 (40 gals and 2 people), and thats with a taller riser (17") box.. Good holeshot too!


Those numbers are awesome...for a 19" prop, pushing that riser, that is almost no prop slip at all! Sweet boat.


----------



## Maxx121

fishnlab said:


> Those numbers are awesome...for a 19" prop, pushing that riser, that is almost no prop slip at all! Sweet boat.


Stock TM 1.75 gearcase


----------



## FISH BAIT

*21 sc*

What does the hull weigh? What is the draft at rest and on plain? How much water to get it up? I fish a 20' Haynie flats that I'll be replacing first of next year Just wondering how this cat hull fairs in skinny water.

Thanks. FB


----------



## younggun55

Good numbers for sure!


----------



## Maxx121

FISH BAIT said:


> What does the hull weigh? What is the draft at rest and on plain? How much water to get it up? I fish a 20' Haynie flats that I'll be replacing first of next year Just wondering how this cat hull fairs in skinny water.
> 
> Thanks. FB


Hull weight complete with console (no rigging/motor) was around 2100-2200lbs. I believe.

Haven't put the boat in the shallows yet, but will post all numbers as soon as I get them.

I want to get my trim tabs installed first (possibly this wkend) if I can ever get a day off!


----------



## Wet_Willie

FattyFlattie thanks for the other pic. Just wondering still about the front deck. I decided to go with the T-Bone style and not cut any space out of the front. I just worry I'm gonna regret not having the cooler space there. Lot's of 23' pics but none with a 21' showing the front altered. Ive walked back and forth on a Fake boat hull I built for testing walkroom N comfort,  but just cant see it in my head. Any front deck pics that altered the front?????????? THNX


----------



## plasticsnaks

You might want to PM "18 Classic" ... He went with walk around gunnels shortend the front deck by 1 ft and the smaller console with 10"riser..ice chests fit in front of console and behind seats and still have walking room around boat..IMO very nicely laid out!.. He also went with 200 pro xs and the 19 os1 turbo..great performing very impressive rig.. We ran all over port mansfield area and the rig runs very shallow and seemed to have no problem getting up in the 14" to 15" calf deep stuff. Draft was probably around 9" to 10" loaded down full fuel but that's a guess.The hull seems to run very "flat" while on plane and seemed to turn well.. he didnt play with the trim tabs much..was still breaking in the merc..Speed was closely synchronized with tach.. ie 4000 rpm =40mph 5000 = 50mph and so on...Sweet rig!


----------



## Wet_Willie

Thanx Plasticsnaks. Im pretty sure i got it the way I want it but i'm just freaking out> LOL


----------



## Wet_Willie

Maxx121 you get skinny yet? And BTW I had 23 boats in front of me so I know there are some SC's coming out, nobody has any new pics? The waiting game is killin' me. Bout another month!!!!!


----------



## Jackin' Heavies

Hoping to get one!


----------



## Wet_Willie

Just do it Jackin' Heavies. You need this for yourself!! HAHAHA


----------



## FISH HOUND 57

My buddy got his 21 SC in April & I've had the pleasure of fishing on it a few times, great boat. He wanted me to ask if there was a Haynie owners tournament planned for this year? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Copano/Aransas

FISH HOUND 57 said:


> My buddy got his 21 SC in April & I've had the pleasure of fishing on it a few times, great boat. He wanted me to ask if there was a Haynie owners tournament planned for this year? Thanks in advance.


Yes there is saw this yesterday. https://www.facebook.com/pages/Chriss-Marine-and-Haynie-Boats/217211198345608


----------



## FISH HOUND 57

C/A, Thanks for the info, will pass it along.


----------

